# Incredibly Straight, Incredible Value.



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

great review, I ended up getting a straight edge (Empire) from HD not wanting to spend $100 on the other options. didn't know GW had those reasonably priced. might check it out myself. thanks


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

been wanting a straight reliable edge for quit some time, and I'm with Lev just couldn't just fork over 100+ bucks for a straight edge this one look worth the effort in buying. Thanks for the timely review…Blkcherry


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the Veritas 50" aluminum straight edge, guaranteed to be flat with .003" over it's length. This accessory gets used almost every day.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Nutz, is this tool used to guide your cut when using circ saw for example?


----------



## deeznutz (Feb 17, 2010)

hjt, You could use it for that but I dont really think it's really intended for that. It's more of a machinist's straightedge used to check for flatness of machines, edges, tools, etc. Ive seen those clamping edge guides that may be better for running a circular saw on but don't have experience using them myself.


----------



## wch (Apr 20, 2010)

Based partly on your review, I just ordered these-but they said it won't ship until September 1st! I hope that estimate is wrong. The web site said they was backordered, but four months is ridiculous, at least without fair warning.


----------



## wch (Apr 20, 2010)

An update on the 4-month backordering delay: Garrett Wade confirmed that they are indeed backordered until September, so I ended up canceling my order for them. They don't post the length of the delay on their web site, so for anyone that's planning on ordering these, be prepared for a long wait!


----------



## deeznutz (Feb 17, 2010)

Jez…4 months?! Looks like I ordered one just in time…

Sorry to lead you all on then not knowing they'd be unavailable!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Check in with Highland Woodworking, ( www.highlandwoodworking.com ) I believe that they carry three lengths of Veritas aluminum straightedges in stock.


----------



## Jon_Banquer (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't understand what advantage a straight edge has made from Aluminum over one made from tool steel or cast iron. I see heavy being much better than light for a straight edge and the price compared to tool steel or cast iron is about the same. Aluminum also absorbs heat faster and this is not an advantage in a straight edge. Further the tolerance on most of the steel straight edges I've seen advertised is far better. +/- .001 over the entire length of the straight edge.

Jon Banquer
San Diego, CA
CAD/CAM programmer / CNC Machinist


----------

